# BIG Ag show, Raleigh, NC. Feb. 2-4, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a BIG show at the North Carolina state fair grounds in Raleigh. Here is a link:

http://www.southernshows.com/sfs/index.html


----------

